# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  UFSx+HWK Release 22/07/2013

## mohamed73

Release Date: 22/07/2013 
The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!*  *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   *You need to uninstall old HWK Setup Suite and HWK Support Suite and use the new UFSx Support Suite.*   DCTxBB5 v2.3.0.0  ----------------- 
1. BB5 RAPU Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
   RM-754 (801T)
2. DCT4 INFINEON Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added: 
   RM-694,RM-761,RM-799,RM-800 (X2-02,200,201,201.1)   LG_GSM v2.3.0.0  ----------------- 
1. Infineon Egold Boot Fixed (was broken in v 2.2.0.3)
2. Infineon E500,KM553,KM555,KM555e,KM555g,KM555R added (FL,CUL)
3. Infineon GT370,GU230GO,S367 added (FL,CUL,DUL,IM)
4. Infineon T370,T375,T385,T385b,T395,T500GO,T505GO,T565,
   T565b,T575 added (FL,DUL)
5. MTK: A290 added (FL,3xIM)
6. MTK: USB Support for UI Functions (Select COM on Phone)
7. WiFi MAC Address Write Added for Infineon and MTK platforms.    SAMs v2.2.0.3  -------------- 
SWIFT
  T456-FIDO,T456-ROGERS added (UNL,SECT,IM,FL)
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  [Patch MSL] fixed for DUOS Products.
  E1086W,E1153i,E1182-CHN,E1195L,E1200,E1200M,E1200M-CHN,
  E1200T,E1202,E1205,E1205L,E1205M-CHN,E1205T,E1207,E1207T-IND,
  E1207-MEA,E1220T,E1230T,E1232B,E1232D added (PUNL,PIM,FL)
  C3520,C3780,C3782,E2250,E2252 added (UNL,SECT,IM,FL)
  E2220,E2222L (UNL,SECT,IM)
SWIFT-3G
  C3630,C5190,C5530,E3217B,E3217L,S5270K,S5270L,S568  0 
  added (UNL,SECT,FL)
  C5010,E3210,E3213,S5610 Direct Unlock Fixed.
  IMEI Repair Added for Almost All Models:
  C3630,E2310,E2313,S3710,S5270,S5610,..
INFINEON
  C3310,C3310R,C3312,C3312R,C3313K,C3330,C3332,C3350  ,C3350M,
  E2230L,E2350B,E2600,E2600M,S3800,S3802,S3802W,S522  0,S5220R,
  S5222,S5222R,S5229,S5292,S5296 added (CUNL,PUNL,PIM,FL,UFL)
  E1151 Missing boot fixed.
  E1151 IMEI Rebuild and Direct Unlock added (AT Mode)
  Note: Need make Boot Mode Info before use of AT Mode.
QUALCOMM
  M210S,T356 Added.
BROADCOM
  S5380B,S5380D,S5380F,S5380G,S5780D,S7250,S7250D added (UFL)   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.  
Official SarasSoft Mirrors:-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمدالشمري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## esmial

la;,vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور على المتابعة بس اعتقد انو هذا التحديث بموت بوكس التورنادو  لانو الشركة تبعو نزلت بوكس جديد فبتتخلص من البوكسات القديمة مثل ما حصل مع  دونكل ال  مكس كي  انا بعد التحديث الجهاز مات  ارجو الانتباه وشكرا

----------

